# VAT claim



## Lorraine R (Jul 1, 2021)

I am having building work done and he has asked for my fiscal no. To claim vat back. I am not a resident as still working in uk. Can I claim back?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Lorraine R said:


> I am having building work done and he has asked for my fiscal no. To claim vat back. I am not a resident as still working in uk. Can I claim back?


Hint: You might want to say what country you're in, and give a few more details. The initial question was rather cryptic.


----------



## Lorraine R (Jul 1, 2021)

Nononymous said:


> Hint: You might want to say what country you're in, and give a few more details. The initial question was rather cryptic.


Good point thought it was ex pat forum for Portugal! I assume like any country you would have to register with the tax office? The portugese seem to think I can claim as a non redident


----------

